# First sourdough attempt q-view



## smokin' joe (Feb 23, 2008)

Started some sourdough starter on monday and made some of Goat's biscuits tonite.  His look much better than mine but boy were they tasty.  I think I will eventually get the hang of it.  I have a batch of starter in the fridge so I can make sourdough whenever I need it.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 23, 2008)

how was the sourness?

i haven't been able to find locally, or re-produce a San Fran sour dough taste


----------



## smokin' joe (Feb 23, 2008)

Smelled and tasted like the best sourdough I have ever had...the longer you keep it out of the fridge...the better the sourdough flavor, so I am told.

Also I am told that if you add yeast to speed the process you get less flavor.  I have no idea if this is true, just what I have read.  Goat swears buy the starter recipe of a chuckwagon cook and I am sure it has awesome flavor.


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2008)

New trick smokin,

I double the recipe and place it in a gallon zip lock bag and into the refrigerator.  Each morning I just pull off the amount of dough that I need and cut out my biscuits.  I place the leftover dough back in the zip lock bag and back into the refrigerator.  I let my biscuits warm up and rise for about 45 minutes and pop them in the oven.  I have biscuit dough all week.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 23, 2008)

so goat, i take it you are using nothing but the sourdough to make your biskets?


----------



## goat (Feb 24, 2008)

No, I use a little more than that, salt, baking powder, baking soda, lard, sugar,& flour.


----------



## kookie (Feb 24, 2008)

They look damn tasty..........Good job..............


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 24, 2008)

I think Abigail's beer bread is pretty close to San Fran sour dough in flavor.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3225


----------

